# Auto wipers are nice ... but!



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

They keep going when you open the door! I got hit by a bunch of water as I got out of the car and it got on the door. 

It rains so little here, so new experience for me. Haha.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought there were reports that this issue had been fixed shortly after the feature was released?

edit: I can find reports of the issue, and Musk saying it would be fixed, but nothing about the fix being released.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950600363630931968


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Maybe it's fixed in ver. 2018.4.10? I'm still on 4.9.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mine basically don't work 90% of the time. It rained all day yesterday and never started until around 5pm. No idea why. Service walked me thru several items but gave up and finally told me it is a firmware problem.


----------

